# Symbol Rear Speakers



## stewart19 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone know how to remove the rear speakers on a 2005 Symbol from the roof section?
I cannot see any screws and am unsure if they are a push fit.
thanks
Stewart


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stewart,

I have a 2006 Symbol and I'm pretty sure they are the same.

You have to remove the black mesh cover, it simply unclips, once you have done that the screws are accessible.

MHS...Rob


----------



## stewart19 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Rob,

Thanks for confirming my thoughts, trying to trace the front roof light wiring as its not working (no Power at wires before some says check the leads and the lamp works fine connected to a separate source) - suspect that the wires were cut when I had a vision TV ariel fitted, but difficult to follow the line of wiring and thought this might give me a 'porthole' to investigate.
regards
Stewart


----------

